# كم تكلفة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الطاقة الشمسية



## MR.D (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا من السعودية من أحد القرى القريبة من مدينة جدة و لدي مزرعة صغيرة 

فهل يمكنني تحويل الطاقة الشمسية الى طاقة كهربائية في المزرعة ؟

و كم تكون التكلفة الكاملة ؟

أرجو من الخبراء في هذا المجال يعطونا سعر تقريبي و كيفية الحصول على الأجهزة اللازمة من مدينة جدة أو الشحن الى مدينة جدة.

أو تكلفة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق الرياح و أيهما أوفر و أكثر كفاءة؟


----------



## الساحر (15 أغسطس 2009)

اذا كنت تريد استخدام الطاقة الشمسية فلا بد ان يتم حساب الطاقة الداخلة للمنزل .........ززاي كم عندك مصباح كهربي وكم عندك ثلاجة .........الخ وجميع الاجهزة في المنزل ومن هنا يمكننا حساب التكلفة الكاملة
ومن ناحية الاجهزة اللازمة هناك العديد من الشركات في جميع الدول تتولي تركيب الخلايا الشمسية وتصديرها
طاقة الرياح اوفر واكثر كفاءة من الطاقة الشمسية بس طاقة الرياح تعتمد علي الرياح بشكل اساسي اذا لم تكن هناك رياح فانه لايمكنك استعمال هذه الطاقة .....


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t59066-2.html

الأخ MR.D 
الرابط أعلاه يشمل على بعض عناوين موردي الواح الخلايا الشمسية
وغيرها من الأجهزة الخاصة بها ، يمكنك الإتصال بالإستعلامات 905 
والإستفسار عن عناوينهم والإتصال بهم 
ومخاطبتهم لتعرف مالديهم . 
وفقك الله.


----------



## MR.D (16 أغسطس 2009)

أشكر الجميع على مرورهم الكريم 

إن شاء الله سأبحث مطولا في هذا المجال و لربما استخدم أحد الطريقتين في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية في المزرعة ولو بشكل جزئي ( حسب التكلفة ) .

أكرر شكري للجميع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

mr.d قال:


> أشكر الجميع على مرورهم الكريم
> 
> إن شاء الله سأبحث مطولا في هذا المجال و لربما استخدم أحد الطريقتين في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية في المزرعة ولو بشكل جزئي ( حسب التكلفة ) .
> 
> أكرر شكري للجميع


 
بارك الله فيك أخي mr.d 
وارجو ان توفق في ذلك 
وإفادتنا بما تجده .

تقبل تحياتي.​


----------



## سهام معمر (17 أغسطس 2009)

salam alikom:
le prix du m² du panneaux solaire est de 1000 euros en Europe soit à peu prés 4000 riyal saoudi


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## الساحر (17 أغسطس 2009)

نحنانا اركب في الخلايا الشمسية للمنازل زاوية الميل مختلفة بعض الاحيان بس الاغلب 45 درجة


----------



## solarpower (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....اخي الكريم نحن نعمل بهذا المجال منذ اكثر من 15 عاما الرجاء تحديد كمية الاستهلاك المنزلي لديك وعدد ساعات التشغيل لكي استطيع مساعدتك .....وعلى فكرة نحن قمنا بتركيب نظام متكامل ...شمس+رياح+ديزل وهذه بعض الصور للمشاريع التي نفذناها ....انظر اول دولة عربية تصنع عنفات ريحية بنفس الصفحة وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## الساحر (20 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم solarpower هل تستطيع ان تعطي عروضك لنا علي هيئة كاثالوك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 أغسطس 2009)

أهلاً بك يا عزيزي mr.d 
يمكننا مساعدتك بشكل كامل على توليد الطاقة من نفايات المزرعة وتنتج غازاً للإنارة والطهي والتدفئة ، ومن خلال الطاقة الشمسية والمراوح لتوليد الكهرباء اللازمة لمحتويات المزرعة ...
ويمكن استخدام الغاز في توليد الكهرباء أيضاً بكل سهولة ..
وطبعاً سنحتاج إلى بعض المعلومات لنقدم لكم الدراسة متكاملة ...


----------



## solarpower (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد على موضوع*



الساحر قال:


> اخي الكريم solarpower هل تستطيع ان تعطي عروضك لنا علي هيئة كاثالوك


 الاخ الساحر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لم تحدد نوع العرض الذي تريد الرجاء التفصيل اكثر ....للتذكير فقط انا بعثت لك عنواني وايميلي برسالة خاصة لك لا اعرف ان وصلتك ام لا وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الساحر (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الاخ/Solarpower انااريد عرضك علي هيئة ملف Microsoft Office Word فيه كافة عروضك والمواصفات الفنية وشكرا ليك..............................


----------



## blue2 (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى من ادارة ومشرفين وأعضاء وكل عام وانتم بخير وشهر مبارك عليكم وعلى جميع المسلمين.

ارجوا المساعده من كل لديه الخبره او معلومه ​ 
لدي مزعه ليس فيها كهرباء واحتاج فيها إلى فريزر تبريد وتلفاز ولمبه للإضاءه او اثنتان 
وارغب في شراء ألواح طاقه شمسيه وكم كلفتها وانا اجهل بها وبأسعارها وما مدى جدواها .

وهل موجود بمدينة جدة هذا النوع.

شاكرين ومقدرين لكم حسن التعاون والتعامل مقدماً


----------



## هشام فريد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف تكلفة تحويل الطاقة الى الشمسية والهوائية مع العلم ان استهلاك المنزل حوالي 5000 وات وعدد ساعات وجود الشمس حوالي 10 ساعات يوميا وعدد ساعات التشغيل حوالي 12 ساعة يوميا


----------



## الساحر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز سوف اعطيك برنامج لحساب الاحمال يمكنك وضع الاحمال التي تريدها وعدد ساعات التشغيل


----------



## hamza.abo3rb (7 يوليو 2012)

معلومات مهمة 

يسلمووووو الايادي


----------



## engomar14 (10 أغسطس 2012)

انا اريد انا اعمل نظام يولد 5 كيلو وات و لكن اريد ان اصنعه بنفسي هل من الممكن ان تقول لي ما الذي يجب علي شراءه ؟


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## جهاد الحلفي (7 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي solarpower هل من الممكن ان تعمل على حساب تكلفة منضومة للطاقه الشمسيه تعمل لتولد 20A واكون ممنون لك اخي العزيز


----------



## khaliliha (25 أغسطس 2013)

*محمد الخليلية للطاقة الشمسية (كهرباء من الشمس)*


اي استفسار بخصوص الخلايا الشمسية يرجى الاتصال على الرقم 0565936599 اوالاستفسار عن طريق الايميل 
[email protected]
نحن خبراء بالطاقة الشمسية وتوليد الكهرباء عن طريق الالواح الشمسية لقد قمنا بتركيب مئات المشاريع نحن مستعدون لعمل زيارة الى موقعك في اي مكان داخل المملكة العربية السعودية 
اتصل بنا وستجد التصميم والسعر المناسب 
المهندس محمد


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------

